# Our marriage



## Lidly

Hi everyone i am married for 20 yrs with an older men. He does love me and our our children 17 and 14 . Iam my 40s and he is 70s . I started missing intiem very much he has been operated on his heart twice. I want to stay with him but how can i stay happy without sex , advice pls coz i still love him . He is such a person that he does not cuddles easily or romance en kisses and i need that the most because iam emotional kind op person and sensitive. I want to try to save my marriage brcause he has other side thT are goood for me, he takes good care of us and do stuffs that makes us happy too. Any advice guys coz iam feeling so sad how to solve this


----------



## Young at Heart

Isn't this bascially the same post you made in the Sex in marriage forum? You really should keep it to one thread.


----------

